# Coolest looking mixed breed dog you've seen.



## Shaggydog

A lot of people like mixed breeds,because most of the time,they're cheap and people are eager to get rid of them.But there's some mixed breeds that are really cool looking. I've had several over the years and one of the favorite one I've ever seen was one puppy that my dog had. I had a female Bull Mastiff,that had a English Bulldog face.She mated with a black Chow.One of the puppies was really cool looking.She was all black,and had a blackish/blueish tounge,and looked like a baby Bull Mastiff.I wished I would've kept her but I gave them all away.I've also seen some down right ugly mixed breeds,but that's for another post.What's the coolest mixed breed you've ever saw?


----------



## Shaina

Well there's this one...









And of course this one...









(yeah okay I'm biased)
ETA: My mistake...naturally (as pointed out below) Golden Ditzhunds and Miniature Flying Valley Terriers are of course purebreds...they are just occasionally mistaken for being mystery mixes...my bad...


Otherwise there was this really awesome-looking Aussie X GSD on petfinder many months ago named Professor...


----------



## Locke

Shaggydog said:


> A lot of people like mixed breeds,because most of the time,they're cheap and people are eager to get rid of them.


Uhhh, I don't think that's the main reason people like/get mixed breeds....


----------



## Shaina

Locke said:


> Uhhh, I don't think that's the main reason people like/get mixed breeds....


I tend to auto-censor comments like that at this point


----------



## Dunixi

I adore the look of my Grandma's Akita mix, Termite.


----------



## peekies

Well of course I'll say Akita/Chow lol. There are a lot of other mixed dogs that I find pretty awesome though. I saw this little Pekingese/Poodle in Petsmart and he was adorable. Sometimes they look strange, but this guy was so cute. The pic is our Akita mix.


----------



## kafkabeetle

I feel so repetitive having only one dog and referring everything to her...but I think Sydney is a very cool looking mixed breed. 

The lines were more striking when she was a pup, but her face is white on one side and tan on the other. One the white side she has white eyelashes, and on the tan side she has black eyelashes. Also, one of her ears sticks up more than the other, and especially when she is alert you can see the difference, because the prickier one will stick straight up, while the floppier one doesn't do much of anything.

I always thought the disagreement of the sides of her face were endearing.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir

Corgi Husky mix.


----------



## Shaina

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Corgi Husky mix.


Have you seen TeddieXRuxpin's (forum member) malamute x corgi?? You'd like Mahalo as well I think


----------



## Michiyo-Fir

Shaina said:


> Have you seen TeddieXRuxpin's (forum member) malamute x corgi?? You'd like Mahalo as well I think


I saw Mahalo on another forum. Never seen him on this one though!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Shaggydog said:


> A lot of people like mixed breeds,because most of the time,they're cheap and people are eager to get rid of them.But there's some mixed breeds that are really cool looking.


Uh.. I got mixed breeds because they were awesome dogs. And they sure as hell weren't cheap (Smalls is a Lab x Beagle mix and in her three years of life she is pushing 10 grand in cost) and I'm certainly not eager to get rid of her or Magpie. Not to mention the people who pay hundreds for purposely bred mixed breeds. And not to mention that plenty of dogs end up in the shelter not because the breed they are, but because of a myriad of reasons. And the "but.." sounds really condescending to me. Like "Sure, they're cheap and no one wants them, but they can be pretty!" 

Anyway, for those who have seen Magpie, I think she's pretty neat looking. GSD body with that squishy face and funny side-head ears. Just want to smush her.


----------



## mrslloyd09

We ended up with mixed breed girls not because they're cheap but because we fell in love with them. With Mandie especially, price would have been no object for DH.

Our doxador love (please excuse the socks, they are clean):


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

mrslloyd09 said:


> We ended up with mixed breed girls not because they're cheap but because we fell in love with them. With Mandie especially, price would have been no object for DH.
> 
> Our doxador love (please excuse the socks, they are clean):


Why, she looks JUST like Smalls when Smalls was a pup. How old is she?


----------



## mrslloyd09

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Why, she looks JUST like Smalls when Smalls was a pup. How old is she?


She's two and a half going on three.


----------



## RBark

Since Golden Ditzhunds and M. Flying Valley Terrier are both technically purebreds, I'm going to have to go with Megamuttmom's Cherokee.

Oh and this guy too.










Shush you naysayers, he is technically a mutt!!! Sibe/Malamute mix


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

mrslloyd09 said:


> She's two and a half going on three.


LOL Well, never mind. Smalls looked like that for a hot minute when she was four months old. Then all signs of doxie disappeared, and now the Beagle very clearly shines through.


----------



## My Dog Bishop

I adopted my mixed dogs from a rescue because I fell in love with them.  

I'm voting for my Luna!


----------



## mrslloyd09

My Dog Bishop said:


> I adopted my mixed dogs from a rescue because I fell in love with them.
> 
> I'm voting for my Luna!


Same here and might I say that Luna is gorgeous!


----------



## My Dog Bishop

Thank you, Mrslloyd! She is a doll and I am completely enamoured with her. Of course, it's only been a week. 

RBark, I LOVE that expression on his face!


----------



## Willowy

I think my pretty Penny is the best-looking mutt I know (but of course I'm biased, LOL):


----------



## Shaina

Oh I almost forgot Jax, a BC X Spaniel I seriously considering adopting last year...if I hadn't been holding out for my FCR, I probably would have applied.

(Anyone from the O Petfinder thread may remember me mooning over this boy for months...)


----------



## My Dog Bishop

Oh yeah, this guy is also a top contender for the coolest mixed dog I've ever seen!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

Shaggydog said:


> A lot of people like mixed breeds,because most of the time,they're cheap and people are eager to get rid of them.


As my screen name implies, I like mixed breeds for several reasons, none of which involve cost or availability. 

Here's mine: I think she's BC x pointer?


----------



## peekies

Yea a lot of mixed breeds aren't cheap at all lol. Those hybrids are as expensive as the purebreds in my area. But the dogs at the pounds and shelters around here are free. They have some beautiful puppies/dogs in there. I think the Shepherd/Akita mixes are so adorable. Also they once had some St. Bernard mixes that were just the cutest things ever. So fat and fluffy. 

1st pic - GS/Akita
2nd pic - St. Bernard/Golden/GS


----------



## Shaggydog

mrslloyd09 said:


> We ended up with mixed breed girls not because they're cheap but because we fell in love with them. With Mandie especially, price would have been no object for DH.
> 
> Our doxador love (please excuse the socks, they are clean):


 I'm sorry if I offended anyone saying that people get them beause they're cheap. It really doesn't matter in a shelter,or the cost of vets,food over the years. I got mine because I liked the loos and just thought they were cool looking dogs.I don't know how many mixed breeds ends up in a shelter because people can't get rid of them.


----------



## RonE

Shaggydog said:


> A lot of people like mixed breeds,because most of the time,they're cheap and people are eager to get rid of them.But there's some mixed breeds that are really cool looking. I've had several over the years and one of the favorite one I've ever seen was one puppy that my dog had. I had a female Bull Mastiff,that had a English Bulldog face.She mated with a black Chow.One of the puppies was really cool looking.She was all black,and had a blackish/blueish tounge,and looked like a baby Bull Mastiff.I wished I would've kept her but I gave them all away.I've also seen some down right ugly mixed breeds,but that's for another post.What's the coolest mixed breed you've ever saw?


Sorry. I never made it past the first sentence.


----------



## MyPupLoki

I'd have to say my dog Loki..he was marked as a German Shepherd at the shelter and the shelter vet told me he would maybe only be 40 lbs.

Well he's now 75lbs and not even a year old yet. He just keeps GROWING! I'm happy though, i've always wanted a gentle giant, perhaps he's a gentle extra large..not quite giant yet 




















Also he wasn't "cheap" there is a big difference between cost and what he is worth. There any MANY reasons dogs end up in shelters, only one of the reasons is owner surrender. Also many people who end up with shelter dogs actually end up paying quite a bit in vet bills..not always but in some cases. I had to have Loki treated for mange and he had really bad food allergies so I have to be very careful with what I feed him.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle

Wow what a line up of beautiful mixed breeds! All my dogs were mixed breeds and I actually had been saying no to a new dog for quite a while until my wonderful son shoved Flash in my face...well the rest is history. It's been true love and such a boost to my motivation and happiness that I could almost kick myself for waiting so long. But I guess I was waiting for the right one and Flash was it. She's in my avatar and sig. I also have a photo album in my setup here.


----------



## FilleBelle

Cammy was from the shelter, Alvin and Clifford from a rescue. All three were unwanted by someone else and none of them cost me more than one hundred dollars. The facts that they were cheap and no one else wanted them were two of the reasons I chose each of them.

Just wanted to toss that out there.


----------



## Shaggydog

Funny story about my dog.I got Snowball from my niece.They have a lot of dogs,most of them small.So they were going to get rid of this dog,a female Golden Retriever/Great Pyrenees mix. The dog as three months old when I got her,furry as all get out.I fgured at the most she would weigh 70 lbs at the most.I combined the two average weights from both mixes and that was the number weight I came up with. At 6 months,she weighed 70 lbs  ! Now she's 14 months and going on 90 lbs,and I'm sure she'll add another 20 by the time she matures.

My neices came over for a visit a while back and they seen this huge hulking dog around me.My youngest niece tells me,"That can't be Snowball!" I assured her that it was. I had to explain in the dog world,anything with a "Great" in front of their names means it's going to be big. :


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

FilleBelle said:


> Cammy was from the shelter, Alvin and Clifford from a rescue. All three were unwanted by someone else and none of them cost me more than one hundred dollars. The facts that they were cheap and no one else wanted them were two of the reasons I chose each of them.
> 
> Just wanted to toss that out there.


Well, I guess in all fairness no one wanted Smalls or Magpie either. But the odds were stacked against Smalls unfairly as she had her intestines hanging out her bum. And Magpie is just.. well, she's got a face only a mother could love. But someone DID want them. Me. Then again.. I do have a penchant for the "ugly" or "unadoptable"


----------



## yom

We got Chesdin off Petfinder. He was listed as Husky/German Shepherd...but really who knows! I think he has a whole bunch of breeds mixed in there


----------



## Locke

yom said:


>


Chesdin gets my vote for coolest(and cutest) mixed breed! What a great picture!


----------



## emily445455

I saw a Lab-Newfie at the dog park once...she was beautiful!


----------



## FilleBelle

Yom, those pics of Chesdin are gorgeous!


----------



## Shaggydog

yom said:


> We got Chesdin off Petfinder. He was listed as Husky/German Shepherd...but really who knows! I think he has a whole bunch of breeds mixed in there


 Wow! He looks excatly like a dog my mom got several years ago. He was maybe 60-70 lbs,we really didn't know.He was a stray,and mom who has a soft heart couldn't turn him down.That and a bunch of kids wasn't any help either.


----------



## yom

Awww thanks so much everyone! Chesdin is such a great dog 

Shaggydog - Chesdin is about 78 pounds


----------



## Shaggydog

yom said:


> Awww thanks so much everyone! Chesdin is such a great dog
> 
> Shaggydog - Chesdin is about 78 pounds


 I figured as much. If I show the picture of Chesdin to my mom,she'd swear up and down that was Chachi.We never knew what he was mixed with.All I know is that he was a very gentle dog who loved kids and people in general.


----------



## RonE

Dante, my daughter's ambiguous mix, is one of my favorites in terms of looks. He has that classic feral look and one of the best dispositions I've ever encountered.


----------



## bigblackdogs

I thought Comet (RIP), my GSD/border collie mix was pretty cool looking.


----------



## bigblackdogs

Shaina said:


> Oh I almost forgot Jax, a BC X Spaniel I seriously considering adopting last year...if I hadn't been holding out for my FCR, I probably would have applied.
> 
> (Anyone from the O Petfinder thread may remember me mooning over this boy for months...)


by the way, is he still available? or was he snapped up? if I was his foster, there would be a good chance he would be mine right now.


----------



## Shaina

bigblackdogs said:


> by the way, is he still available? or was he snapped up? if I was his foster, there would be a good chance he would be mine right now.


He was eventually adopted. He actually entered rescue when he was 10 weeks old and stayed with his first foster family for a year for some reason (he was technically up for adoption the whole time)...then he moved to a different foster home and they placed him within a month. Not really sure what went on behind the scenes there.


----------



## Max's Mom

Mick a GSD mix.



















Two Bits a Bluetick Coonhound mix. It was always fun to play pick the breeds with her. Who knows what all she had in her.


----------



## Max's Mom

Max, a GSD/Lab mix. Sorry, I couldn't get any decent pics.


----------



## LiftBig315

<-----------I think Moose is pretty cute.


----------



## Meshkenet

I think Jame is a pretty cool looking pup. We often get stopped on the street by people wanting to know his breed. He is also the best, most well-behaved (unless there are cats around) of my pack.










Of course, I am entirely biased on this topic, since I also own the second-coolest-looking mix 










Talk about lucky! I like to call my pack the eco-friendly dogs: all of them were recycled from someone who threw them out. I simply picked them up, cleaned them up and fed them. Someone's trash is someone else's treasure.


----------



## didee

My girl Lulu was the most fabulous dog. People said her ears made her look like an Ewok.

Unfortunately, this is blurry - toward the end of her life, age 15









Close up of this baby laying on her blanket on the couch. Her eyes were brown - the camera glare made them green in this pic:









Two months before she passed, almost 16 years old. She's not happy about the St. Patrick's Day bandana:









Guess I need to stop with her pics now...sorry, she was my heart dog.


----------



## ruckusluvr

pit/husky mix
husky body, bullie head, a blue eye!


----------



## kazuldra

I once saw what looked to be a Basset Hound, Golden Retriever cross...The head and coat of the Golden, the body and legs of a Basset. She was a cutie!

Then there was the Australian Cattle Dog/Boston Terrier...last time I saw him, he was a pup, so I dunno how that turned out.

And of course, there's my baby down below, but I have no idea what her cross is, and I am a bit biased as to her looks.


----------



## Dunixi

My other three favorite mutts.

Tiberius the Sibe husky/???? mix (feel free to take a guess)









Casanova the Aussie Shepard/Springer Spaniel mix









Mato the Retriever/Chow mix


----------



## upendi'smommy

Of course I could be biased.


----------



## Deron_dog

I once saw a Husky/Aussie mix, looked like a Husky, but was Blue Merle with Blue eyes, Awesome Dog. 

I also think my boy Kowalski is pretty dang cool looking, but he's still growing.

Hey, I had a question is Mina's coat wirey?


----------



## upendi'smommy

Deron_dog said:


> I once saw a Husky/Aussie mix, looked like a Husky, but was Blue Merle with Blue eyes, Awesome Dog.
> 
> I also think my boy Kowalski is pretty dang cool looking, but he's still growing.
> 
> Hey, I had a question is Mina's coat wirey?


Nope, she has a smooth coat.


----------



## kazuldra

Mina looks really soft, like her fur is the texture of a rabbit's. I love coats like that!


----------



## rthrbelsewhere

yom said:


> We got Chesdin off Petfinder. He was listed as Husky/German Shepherd...but really who knows! I think he has a whole bunch of breeds mixed in there



Hello Yom,

I was googling for Husky/Shepard mix photos today when I ran across your photos and I had to respond to your post. Our boy is named Fisher and he is now 5 years old. We rescued him from the Weld county shelter in Colorado and he also had a brother, but the brother was adopted the day before we found this little guy. They told us that he was part German Shepard and part Border Collie, but everyone keeps telling us he is Husky and German Shepard. One of these days, we're going to pay to have the DNA test done to find out what exactly he is. He has been the most well behaved and smartest pooch i've ever adopted.


----------



## lauren17

I might be biased but I think Duke is pretty much the coolest mixed breed I've seen. We're thinking he's a lab/ husky or lab/gsd

[


----------



## Shaina

upendi'smommy said:


> Of course I could be biased.


I have to agree with you though and I'm not biased


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

there was a girl on dogster with a malinoisxhusky. awesome looking dog. ill see if i can find the pic again.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15

I think Harleigh is pretty cool looking....  Okay, so maybe not... She isn't very "unique" or "cool" looking. Dang it!!!!


















No, but Husky/Australian Shepherd mixes are pretty cool looking and very pretty, IMO.


----------



## yom

rthrbelsewhere said:


> Hello Yom,
> 
> I was googling for Husky/Shepard mix photos today when I ran across your photos and I had to respond to your post. Our boy is named Fisher and he is now 5 years old. We rescued him from the Weld county shelter in Colorado and he also had a brother, but the brother was adopted the day before we found this little guy. They told us that he was part German Shepard and part Border Collie, but everyone keeps telling us he is Husky and German Shepard. One of these days, we're going to pay to have the DNA test done to find out what exactly he is. He has been the most well behaved and smartest pooch i've ever adopted.


OMG they could be twins in some of your pics! Especially the last two!! So when we got the DNA test for Chesdin it came back GSD/Border Collie but only minimal traces. Our guy also loves water and has web feet so we wonder if he has any lab or retriever in him. Chesdin was listed as GSD/Husky and has lots of husky personality traits but so who knows! 

Fisher is adorable!


----------



## lauren17

Max's Mom said:


> Mick a GSD mix.


He looks a lot like Duke! Duke just doesnt have the black of his face. We keep debating whether he is lab/husky or lab/gsd.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

this is the dog i was talking about. credits to the girl in the photo, i guess its her dog but damm that is a gorgeous pup!


----------



## BrittanyG

Gorgeous Zim..finally got a pic of the dog down the street. It's a dark brown/black, brindle Akita? With gorgeous zombie eyes. Love him.


----------



## EarthMonkey

I think Kage is the cutest!


----------



## BradA1878

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> this is the dog i was talking about. credits to the girl in the photo, i guess its her dog but damm that is a gorgeous pup!


Yea, that's a cool dog. Malinois x ???... Or a Dutch Shepherd x ???


----------



## moluno

I have no idea what this guy is. I would assume he's some sort of mix. 











Second coolest mix I've seen.... can't remember what it was a mix of or what it even looked like... but I wanted it, badly.


----------



## luvntzus

The cutest mixed breed that I've seen is a black Chow mix that I almost adopted from the SPCA. I wish I had a picture of her. She was really small- maybe 30 pounds and had kind of a Shar Pei muzzle, the roundest bear feet, curly tail, etc. She had a bad reputation and had been returned 3 times. I was still willing to give her a chance, but unfortunately she was not good with other dogs. When we brought Gingerbread in to meet her, she tried to attack him. I will absolutely never bring a dog like that home. If she couldn't get along with Gingerbread, then I don't think she could get along with ANY dog.


----------



## BrunosMom

This poor little guy is on Kijiji. My Bruno is cool looking to if you look at my side pic.


----------



## sagira

At Woofstock in the Florida Keys two weeks ago, I saw a gorgeous husky/lab mix puppy with bluish green eyes and a copper husky type coat. My husband was going, maybe the lab part in him is more prevalent in his personality? What a looker.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

BradA1878 said:


> Yea, that's a cool dog. Malinois x ???... Or a Dutch Shepherd x ???



Bio says Husky x Malinois.


----------



## GypsyJazmine

I LOVE how my mutt Bridger looks!...He is a cross between an Akbash & a Maremma which are two LGD breeds...He hit the genetic jackpot for looks & personality!
He can be seen in my siggy.


----------



## Mydogsnorts

I would have to say the coolest ooking mix would have to be my boy Caige (RIP).


----------



## Miranda16

this is gonna sound weird but i saw a doxie/ pit mix .... she was about the size of a corgie with a smooth coat and a bully head .... very very cute ... she was black with a white star on her head and a white chest .... and she was a sweety


----------



## Bubbly

All the dogs so far have been very good looking. Though I have to say my Bubbles have very unusual markings too. The shelter say she's an ACD mix.


----------



## Shaina

There's this little 18lb guy who was up for adoption recently:


----------



## Nazca in Breck

Here is my puppy Nazca. He look a little like bubbles from a couple of posts ago. They think he is a Aussie/Husky mix. People are always asking what kind of dog he is, then they tell me he is the coolest looking dog they have ever seen.


----------



## Bubbly

Nazca in Breck said:


> Here is my puppy Nazca. He look a little like bubbles from a couple of posts ago. They think he is a Aussie/Husky mix. People are always asking what kind of dog he is, then they tell me he is the coolest looking dog they have ever seen.


His patches do look a bit like Bubbles' from when she was a puppy. He sure is a cutie!


----------



## marsha=whitie

Both of my girls get compliments pretty often... lol


----------



## DJLysaD

Awww I think all mixed breeds are awesome... But my lil man, "Jeter" gets alot of compliments for being the cutest and coolest dog in the neighborhood hehe (Of course I'm his momma, so I'm biased)  hehe He's a springer spaniel/white shepherd mix...

Jeter just over 2 months old:









He's about 6-7 months here:









My beautiful doggy approximately 2 yrs old in this pic:


----------



## bumblegoat

This one is kinda cool, or well, more like hilariously looking:









It's a GSD x Swedish vallhund mix, found on a Swedish ad site.


----------



## HuggaPug

Not that I'm biased or anything but this is one of my girls- Rudy. She's a PomaPoo mix


----------



## 3Lab

Shaina said:


> There's this little 18lb guy who was up for adoption recently:


Not the coolest looking mix-breed, but for sure the cutest! Love him! I hope he got a nice home?


----------



## trumpetjock

Mesquite wins!


----------



## katielou

I think my boy is pretty cool looking.


----------



## Bumblina

What beautiful and adorable dogs on this thread!

The coolest looking mixes I've seen were two sisters owned by my father in law, before they passed away. I will need to scan in their photos at some point, but they were pit/sharpei/possibly Ridgeback mixes. Absolutely beautiful dogs with nice big noses.

I don't know if he's the coolest looking dog, but I don't think I've ever seen a dog like him. This is Jojo, who we adopted this year. I think he's a pom/sheltie mix. He's a sweet, nutty little fellow who will occasionally growl at rocks or lawn ornaments. Our other two are also mixes (but more standard and recognizable ones.)


----------



## PittiLove29

I love this thread! There are some verycool looking dogs on here. This is my girl Keona.
8 weeks
















9 months
















Her mother is an Am. Bulldog mix









I volunteer at our local humane society, so I have lots of pictures of the dogs I walk. Unfortunately, I do not have a lot uploaded, but I will work on that later.


----------



## jimpact

The Corgi/husky on the first page is amazing! 

I have a soft spot for satos (Puerto Rican mutts). They all look completely different, but they've all got the same sweet eyes.


----------



## JLWillow

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Corgi Husky mix.


Excuse my French, but that dog is teh secks!! 

But I'd still vote for my Willow...She looks like a mini-black GSD.










Mama and her baby...Her face keeps getting whiter and whiter and she's only three!!


----------



## CoverTune

PittiLove29 said:


> I love this thread! There are some verycool looking dogs on here. This is my girl Keona.


I'm in love!!!


----------



## Darcystheone

katielou said:


> I think my boy is pretty cool looking.


actually took my breath away!









I really think that our new puppy is going to grow into a striking looking dog. She's an ACD/BC cross.


----------



## PittiLove29

CoverTune said:


> I'm in love!!!


Thanks. I am too.


----------



## Pynzie

I loved the corgi/husky and katielou's dog!


----------



## Shaina

3Lab said:


> Not the coolest looking mix-breed, but for sure the cutest! Love him! I hope he got a nice home?


He found a home very quickly-- of course, I don't know where but the rescue he was in is very thorough and picky when selecting home, since they usually have a large base of people wanting to adopt from them.


----------



## Marsh Muppet

The coolest looking mixed breed dogs I've seen are Border-Jacks. I have no use for such a high powered squirt, so I will admire them from the safety of my Golden retriever. Another cool looking dog was a Patterdale X Staffordshire (or APBT?) mix. Pattershire? Pitterdale? It looked like a Patterdale with a Pit Bull's head photoshopped onto it. Not comical at all.


----------



## Shaina

Here's another mix breed (photo courtesy of petfinder) who's just stunning: supposedly a golden retriever X border collie









And March Muppet -- there's a Border-Jack at one of my training clubs right now. Super cool dog...super new/under-confident handlers. Deadly combination, and not in the good way.


----------



## Pynzie

I am in love with this Aussie mix listed with a rescue. I want him!


----------



## LuckySarah

I think my mixed breed is pretty cool too










Although she is still a puppy, I can't wait until she is fully matured.


----------



## Beatrice96

Well I dunno, I think my mutt looks pretty darn cool. But I may be just a wee bit biased


----------



## foxthegoldfish

Cash is the best mixed breed dog ever!


----------



## Marsh Muppet

Shaina said:


> And March Muppet -- there's a Border-Jack at one of my training clubs right now. Super cool dog...super new/under-confident handlers. Deadly combination, and not in the good way.


If there was ever a breed/type that had "Experience Required" written all over it, that would be the one.


----------



## tiffany1

I have to add mine too. Maybe he's not the coolest, but I think he's the cutest! Benji!


----------



## StarfishSaving

Shortly after I founded my rescue we fostered Willie, a talking (yeah, don't ask) terrier mix of some sort. He was obsessed with tennis balls, total OCD fixation. He was a pretty cool looking senior dude, but he was crazy and aggressive. Still, we managed to do some rehab, find a savvy home for him and off he went to enjoy his new life.


----------



## tw1n

So apparently we all believe our muts are the best looking.

Sebastian (RIP) and Luna were listed as Anatolian Shepard x Boxer (We've translated it to Austrailian shepard x "Boxer")









For the Record, Sebastian and Luna's Adoption fees were 200 each.
My wife paid 200 for Nealy, who I will call a Designed Mutt.

My purebred was free.


----------



## lovemygreys

I'm partial to our greyhound/deerhound (staghound) mix


----------



## Tankstar

We have a cocker spanial, poodle, shih tzu, pom mix that comes in to work for grooming. This dog is like a patched up quilt, cocker spaniel hair on her body, pom hair on her legs, a mohawk of poodle hair on the top of her head. She is SO SO SO Cute, When she is all placed togerher she looks just like a afghan houndm minus about 60lbs as she is TINY, but OMH so cute. I need to find a picture of her. If her mom would let her grow out her hair, she would look like a baby AH, she is so cute. I couldnt get over her lol


----------



## PittiLove29

tw1n said:


> So apparently we all believe our muts are the best looking.
> 
> Sebastian (RIP) and Luna were listed as Anatolian Shepard x Boxer (We've translated it to Austrailian shepard x "Boxer")
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the Record, Sebastian and Luna's Adoption fees were 200 each.
> My wife paid 200 for Nealy, who I will call a Designed Mutt.
> 
> My purebred was free.


My purebred miniature Dachshund was free also. My APBT mix was $180, My GSD mix was $210, and my Am. Bulldog mix was $250. I wouldn't call that cheap. They're definitely not throw-away pets either. No pet is in my eyes, nor should they be in anybody else's.


----------



## Sterlingstreak

Wow.. I've been looking for a dog that resembles our Layla, hoping to get a better handle on what breeds she comes from. Your Chesdin looks like he could have been from the same litter, almost!







We adopted Layla from a local pound here in VA last November (2010), and were told she was GSD/Husky mix, but we're guessing there's a little Chow thrown in there, due to her curled tail & a black heart on her tongue. Layla does NOT like water, we've found, but neither does our 14 year old black Lab, Boo. 
How does your dog best like to get exercise? We're trying to find a harness that Layla can't spin herself out of (she LOVES to chase squirrels & they're everywhere around here). Any suggestions?



yom said:


> We got Chesdin off Petfinder. He was listed as Husky/German Shepherd...but really who knows! I think he has a whole bunch of breeds mixed in there


Wow.. I've been looking for a dog that resembles our Layla, hoping to get a better handle on what breeds she comes from. Your Chesdin looks like he could have been from the same litter, almost!







We adopted Layla from a local pound here in VA last November (2010), and were told she was GSD/Husky mix, but we're guessing there's a little Chow thrown in there, due to her curled tail & a black heart on her tongue. Layla does NOT like water, we've found, but neither does our 14 year old black Lab, Boo. 
How does your dog best like to get exercise? We're trying to find a harness that Layla can't spin herself out of (she LOVES to chase squirrels & they're everywhere around here). Any suggestions?


----------



## macavity

awesome thread - I guess the moral of the story is.... all dogs are gorgeous!



Sterlingstreak said:


> were told she was GSD/Husky mix, but we're guessing there's a little Chow thrown in there, due to her curled tail & a black heart on her tongue.


my (pure) GSD has 2 black spots on her tongue, and her tail curls around a fair bit when she is "up". Neither trait uncommon.


----------



## TheBearCat

I'm rather partial to Black Dane x Lab mixes. Especially when they have those gorgeous amber eyes and sleek coat.


----------



## Crystal Lydia

Siberian Husky/Australian Shepherd mix


----------



## Miss Bugs

old thread but who cares! that dog is wowsa!

I think Gem is a pretty cool looking Mix, I cant take her anywhere without people commenting! 



















its hard to see in pics, but most of the attention comes from her colour...nobody is sure out what to call it lol. the spots on her head LOOK merle, but there is not actually a grey hair to be found, its black and whites hairs blended together. her freckles are all either tan or sable, and her patches are an interesting blend of black, tan and white hairs all mixed together. oh and her "white" base is only white in some spots, she has and orange "saddle" pattern under laying the freckles, but its so pale it hard to see unless she is wet..then its REALLY obvious lol


----------



## BernerMax

The lady from Spain with the yorkies had a Harlequin Great Dane- Golden Retriever pup that died (she didnt know it had something like Corona when she acquired him)--- Now that was the coolest thing I have seen in a long time-- it looked like a fluffy Harlequin Great dane with beautiful blue eyes....(couldnt find the posting)...


----------



## Kayota

I wish I had a picture of him, but there is a dog that comes to the dog park who resembles a slightly smaller, wirehaired, wolf grey husky with blue eyes who is husky and schnauzer. He's gorgeous and so cool to look at.

Miss Bugs-- My mom has a dog that I suspected of having vitiligo at first because she looks like a black and tan dachshund with white patches randomly, so I asked someone knowledgeable on dog colors and stuff and they said that a merle's merling can be anywhere from slate gray to white because it's simply diluting of the black!


----------



## Miss Bugs

Kayota said:


> I wish I had a picture of him, but there is a dog that comes to the dog park who resembles a slightly smaller, wirehaired, wolf grey husky with blue eyes who is husky and schnauzer. He's gorgeous and so cool to look at.
> 
> Miss Bugs-- My mom has a dog that I suspected of having vitiligo at first because she looks like a black and tan dachshund with white patches randomly, so I asked someone knowledgeable on dog colors and stuff and they said that a merle's merling can be anywhere from slate gray to white because it's simply diluting of the black!


Merle isn't possable reguardless of what it could look like lol, her mix is known(GSD x ACD)..and neither breed carries merle.


----------



## CCSC

I'm partial to my Jack Russell Cross. No idea with what. After 8 and a half years of guessing, we actually just ordered a DNA test for fun. We are excited for the results.

You can't tell from this pic, but he has the longest legs, its like hes on stilts!


----------



## reynosa_k9's

BernerMax said:


> The lady from Spain with the yorkies had a Harlequin Great Dane- Golden Retriever pup that died (she didnt know it had something like Corona when she acquired him)--- Now that was the coolest thing I have seen in a long time-- it looked like a fluffy Harlequin Great dane with beautiful blue eyes....(couldnt find the posting)...


Now THAT I would loooove to see!
If you find the posting/pic please let me know.


----------



## kcomstoc

I want to see an aussie/husky mix...they look like they would be awesome. my mom's boyfriend has a male aussie and a female husky, he's getting the female fixed (he doesn't want puppies I just think it would be neat looking puppies but I wouldn't want that for him because puppies are too much work). I also love the akita/chow chow  awesome looking dog


----------



## Flaming

I wish I had a picture but my grandmothers last dog a 3 way cross between an american eskimo dog, a golden retriever and a poodle.

Looked like a fox with an enlargement spell. 
a lean tall 40# fox.

I miss that dog


----------



## hamid

very like a hyena!!!1



]


----------



## zeronightfarm

Crystal Lydia said:


> Siberian Husky/Australian Shepherd mix
> View attachment 72882


wow :jaw: *grabby hands!*


----------



## hamid

i think that all of the dogs breed which we known as a fullblod som days are mixed like doberman that upbringing for collecting taxes by mr doberman!!! your dog is beautiful .


----------



## Kevin T

macavity said:


> awesome thread - I guess the moral of the story is.... all dogs are gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> my (pure) GSD has 2 black spots on her tongue, and her tail curls around a fair bit when she is "up". Neither trait uncommon.


I agree the tongue thing is not necessarily a sign of Chow ancestry. We had a purebred, registered Golden Retriever who had black spots on his tongue. Looking closely, you could see they spelled out "Place food here".


----------



## Kayla_Nicole

We met a beautiful Irish Wolfhound Briard cross at the park one day. Such a special look to him.


----------



## kcomstoc

zeronightfarm said:


> wow :jaw: *grabby hands!*


 AWE super cuteness is off the radar, I want too


----------



## samshine

The coolest looking mixed breed I've seen looked like a cross between a German Shepherd and a Siberian Husky. He was jet black, not a white hair anywhere, and he had those bright blue Siberian eyes. I saw him at night in the park, so it was even more dramatic. Made those eyes really pop.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons

Those are some very pretty mixes you guys have shown. Some I saw on the internet and I remember one from my kennel days that I really thought was cool. Nipper was a Dal/Lab mix, he was all white underneath with spots ranging from all sorts of sizes all across his body, some were dark, others light. It was really cool looking, don't know why they called him Nipper as he never once nipped any of the employees there. Maybe from when he was younger.

I saw a very pretty Husky/BC mix. I forget the dog's name but she lives in the complex. She's tan/white, with a curly tail, and light blue eyes. She's so pretty looking and very nice. Sometimes a bit hyper. 

I saw these three dogs online and thought they were pretty:
BC/Dal mix: http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/images24/BodacionBorderCollieDalmatianHybridDogsMixedBreeds.jpg

Pyr/Golden Mix: http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/images19/GoldenPyreneesFluffy16Months85Pounds1.JPG

Aussie/Golden Mix: http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/a/australianretriever.htm
^Go all the way down to a dog named Cooper. He's so beautiful.


----------



## BellaPup

kafkabeetle said:


> I feel so repetitive having only one dog and referring everything to her...


I hear ya...feel the same way. Bella is The Coolest mixed breed - looks & personality...she has them all! Of course, Sydney *almost* has her beat! 

<wow - I didn't notice how old this thread is!>


----------



## Aiota

The coolest mix breed I saw was actually on this forum!

http://www.dogforums.com/general-dog-forum/145562-she-coydog.html

This person was wondering if their dog was half coyote, it looks beautiful! Those yellow eyes!



spillina said:


> Hello all, first off, I'm new to these forums, but came across them while doing research on our dog. We got here about 7 months ago (she's 1 yr and 3 months now). From the adoption agency, we were told border collie/possible BC mix. I knew that wolf-dog hybrids existed, and after doing some research, I came across the coydog. Our dog, Arya, exhibits many of the traits identified on this page:
> 
> http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/coydog.htm
> 
> She is VERY skiddish around people, sleeps curled up in a ball with tail over her head, yips, but never barks, has piercing yellow eyes, large ears that are always up, a long bushy tail that looks like a fox, is SUPER fast in the dog park (can outrun anydog that's chased her) and is fast to bite when scared. I'm probably missing something else, but those are many of her traits. I personally believe, until proved otherwise, that she's a coydog. Thoughts?


----------



## Crystal Lydia

kcomstoc said:


> I want to see an aussie/husky mix...they look like they would be awesome. my mom's boyfriend has a male aussie and a female husky, he's getting the female fixed (he doesn't want puppies I just think it would be neat looking puppies but I wouldn't want that for him because puppies are too much work). I also love the akita/chow chow  awesome looking dog


Here's mine  He's only six months so we're hoping he'll get a little bigger and fluffier but either way I think he's gorgeous and we LOVE him. He has the Really annoying bad habits of a husky (destructive and hard headed) but he's so smart and easy to train.


----------



## Fade

Dachs X Golden. Imagine a golden ret with no legs. thats what it looked like. Full golden size / coat / shape. just no legs. Was the coolest looking dog. name was odie


----------



## Quilivi

German shepherd and Husky. (I miiight have a prefrence)


----------



## voodookitten

Crystal Lydia said:


> Siberian Husky/Australian Shepherd mix
> View attachment 72882


Oh. My. God. Soooooooooooo Mine.


----------



## LittleFr0g

Supposedly, this is a Pug/Husky cross. Very cute, although I really don't see the Pug.










Although this one does look a LITTLE more like it could possibly be part Pug. 










And Pug/Yorkie! Too cute! 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/25559286


----------



## JTurner

i think all of these mixes are just adorable!! But at the end of the day I just love snuggling with my mix  who came from a high kill shelter down in TN. He is a german shep x black lab mix.


----------



## JTurner

Max's Mom said:


> Max, a GSD/Lab mix. Sorry, I couldn't get any decent pics.


He looks just like my gsd/lab mix! I'm just curious, what is his temperament like and how much does he weigh? Mine is still a pup, and he sure is smart!


----------



## luv2byte

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Corgi Husky mix.


Omg that is the coolest yet most bizarre mix. Brain cannot compute.


----------



## momtolabs

My moms mix is pretty cool to me! Has the personality of a beagle/bird dog/ lap dog but has a besenji bark.she does not actually bark but more of a scream whine whimpering thing. Has hair not fur. Curls mixed into the straight hairs. She is maybe 30-35 lbs if that.


----------



## Sibe

There is a dog that frequents the dog park here that looks like an Australian shepherd/akita mix. Blue merle with tan points. Erect fuzzy ears. Bi-eyed I think. They showed me a picture of the dad, and he is a shar pei/GSD. The mom looks like a GSD mix, to me looks like husky mix. None of those breeds come in blue merle. She doesn't look to have shar pei or GSD in her at all. I wonder if there was a second daddy to the litter. She's about the size of an aussie but has a leaner build. I'll try to get a pic of her to post [with permission  ]

Good family friends while I was growing up had a dog that I thought was greyhound mix but now I think Whippet is more likely because she was nowhere near greyhound size.


----------



## SnapV

I am of course partial to my Koopa 









But that husky/corgi mix is also awesome!


----------



## taquitos

This is an old thread, but since it has been revived... The coolest mix, by far, that I have fostered, is a husky/greyhound


----------



## SDRRanger

That is a beautiful looking dog Taquitos! How was its small prey drive?


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

A Merle Border Collie/ Husky 









Golden Mix









The ears on that dogs









Corgi Mix Breeds:


----------



## Abbylynn

I personally think Eddee was pretty cool looking on the day I adopted him .... Still cannot figure out what he is other than a Schnauzer mix.


mutt-schnauzer-terrier-mix1 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Cindy23323

upendi'smommy said:


> Of course I could be biased.


He's pretty, what breeds is he?


----------



## dane

I think our Vader is pretty neat no one cal tell us what they think he is...we have heard it all...even half wolf..LOL!


----------



## Cindy23323

dane said:


> I think our Vader is pretty neat no one cal tell us what they think he is...we have heard it all...even half wolf..LOL!


He's very pretty, definately not half wolf though, i do not see any wolf traits there.


Here's two of my mixed breeds, they are wolf mixes


----------



## AugiesMomn

Those corgi mixes are adorable. My cousin has a corgi mix (don't know what it's mixed with).










I am partial to my mutts. They are littermates, half dachshund and half basset hound. They are shortlegged, but have gigantic front paws and are bigger/heavier than dachshunds, also a lot of droopy extra skin. I mean this in the kindest possible way, but this one is kind of dopey in an endearing way. I always wanted a hound of some sort and couldn't choose, so I was happy to find some that are more than one kind of hound at the same time. =)

My last dog was a mix, too. Border collie and something (unknown). Most well behaved, friendly, and trustworthy dog I've ever met. (My current dogs are a bit mischievous, though).


----------



## meggels

I'm very biased...but I love my Abigail...whatever she is...


----------



## taquitos

SDRRanger said:


> That is a beautiful looking dog Taquitos! How was its small prey drive?


Nonexistent in the house (never chased the cats, was ridiculously gentle with them), but VERY high prey drive outside the home (her favorite was chasing squirrels... she used to look up at every tree we passed in hopes of seeing a squirrel lol!). I don't know if that's possible, but that's how she was  She was SUUUPER easy, besides her high energy level lol


----------



## Lukapuppy

I'm so glad I found this thread! I joined the forum so I could post about my dog! I adopted him two weeks ago from a shelter where he was labeled as a German Shepherd Dog mix. I think he might be part akita, except he has floppy ears and they don't feel strong enough to stand up, and standing ears are characteristic of both akitas and GSD's so I'm not sure if he is even part akita or if he has a third breed (or more) mixed in there someplace. The most striking thing about him is that he has grey eyes. I think he looks beautiful and people fawn over him anytime I take him out. 

The cone is from when he got neutered.








[/URL][/IMG]










In this one you can see how grey his eyes are.


He also has a tail that sometimes curls up over his back, but when he's walking he usually holds it low like a german shepherd. His siblings looked more like they could pass for pure GSD's but I liked Luka because he's so fuzzy. Obviously none of them are purebred, but he was still my favorite.


----------



## JohnMoore

German Shepherd is the first thing I thought when I saw him. I had a purebred a few years back, and this one has the look of a GSD. Not sure I see the Akita, but it's going to be a good looking dog .


----------



## Aska

Husky x Golden Retriever.










Border Collie x Husky.










Chihuahua x Pitbull.










Corgi x Shar Pei.


----------



## SnapV

Those are some really cool looking mixes Aska!


----------



## CptJack

Oh, hey. I realized I can add my mutts, here.


----------



## taquitos

SDRRanger said:


> That is a beautiful looking dog Taquitos! How was its small prey drive?


She was actually fantastic in the house. Never ever chased the cats! Outside of the home, however, was a different story lol. She used to stop at every tree to look for squirrels lol!

Here's another photo


----------



## Kenzie Riann

Super biased. 

My Shiba mix, Grayson.


----------



## Ally

Love looking at all these beautiful mix pups!

Figured this was a good thread to join the forum and show off my mixed beauty.


----------



## Jen2010

I'm biased, but I think my Boxer/Rottweiler is a cool mix. Beautiful and smart


----------



## gingerkid

Saw this guy online today... he's pretty striking and VERY my type - colour and everything.


----------



## Lukapuppy

You're right about the akita. Shortly after I posted this his face lost the wide look to it and he started holding his tail differently. Luka is 18 weeks old today and he's very clearly part malinois. As his adult fur has come in he's started to look much different. His ears are also standing completely erect. The GSD coloring on his back is also gone and he's now redish brown everywhere except his black face mask, his ears, and a completely black tail. The best guess of several vets and dogs trainers is that he's part GSD and part mal. Either way I absolutely adore him and he's incredibly smart!


----------



## KodiBarracuda

I am most definitely biased.


----------



## Leah00

I always thought my old dog, Reese, was beautiful. Her mom was a purebred Rottweiler and her dad was some sort of shepherd mix. 

This was her when she was younger.


And this was her when she was getting old.


And now I feel like I'm going to cry.... I didn't realize how much I missed her until I started looking through pictures.

My old dog, Puck, was pretty cute too. He was a Beagle/ Shih Tzu mix. I'll have to dig for pictures of him.


----------



## Gally

These are from my local petfinder


----------



## Gally

Too many amazing mixes for one post


----------



## Foresthund

First is my past dog,others are dogs I took photos of.
My dog is a Malamute/gsd? mic
second dog:?
Third dog:said hound mix,but looks like could be a dobe/Rott
Fourth dog: Rottweiler mix
Fifth dog; Chow/gsd
Sixth dog: Rot/pit
seventh dog: Spanish mastiff/Great Pyrenese? mix


----------



## Foresthund

A couple more.
Rott/bordercollie
Husky/Malamute
?
Doberman mix
Malamute/Husky


----------



## Vivyd

lovemygreys said:


> I'm partial to our greyhound/deerhound (staghound) mix


*swoon* he's gorgeous.

I have a slight 'thing' for sighthounds. I also a 'thing' for dearded dogs....

I definitely want a sighthound or sighthound mix as my next dog


----------



## Kyllobernese

http://i275.photobucket.com/albums/jj282/Kyllobernese/bth_2006-01-15018.jpg

Mother was Bernese Mountain Dog, father unknown but probably Lab/Border Collie neighbor


----------



## wkristen

Vivyd said:


> *swoon* he's gorgeous.
> 
> I have a slight 'thing' for sighthounds. I also a 'thing' for dearded dogs....
> 
> I definitely want a sighthound or sighthound mix as my next dog


Me too! I've a friend who once owned a staghound x great dane who I then later owned and had to pass on due to a change in living arrangements. [I don't want to post a photo of her as I do not currently own her] When I first met her I thought she was the ugliest dog I'd ever seen, lanky and skinny. But her personality shone through and I fell in love with her. They have the most majestic gait and when she sat it was like she was a queen on a throne, absolutely gorgeous! I got so many comments on her and a few kids even asked how much I wanted for her - ha! - not for sale! She was so intelligent and obedient (most of the training was given by the owner previous to my friend), and I found she picked up things fairly quickly. You would never have to yell, only mutter the word 'sit' and she'd do so immediately, always eager to please  I miss her so much. Looking forward to getting a staghound or staghound cross puppy to raise myself.


----------



## swellmomma

I am a bit biased I think my current bassett/husky mix is pretty darned awesome. And my previous great pyr/yellow lab and great pyr/chocolate labs looked striking as well

My bassett/husky is still just a baby so she will change lots I am sure, but right now she has bassett ears, droopy face and length and bassett tail complete with white tip, but husky colors, blue eyes


----------



## MimiAzura

Apparently I don't have a photo of her body.. lol 
but forever ago, I foster this gorgeous girl, she is a Husky x Kelpie and was Husky shaped but kelpie size, with a thick coat bushy tail

She was amazing! Prettiest dog i've ever seen lol


----------



## Kayota

Faxon is really interesting and so was my past dog, Padfoot. I will post pics of them tomorrow. We also had a dog that my mom bred from my husky/border collie mix and her boyfriend's purebred husky when i was a kid who was aptly named Wolfie, as he looked like a low percent coyote or wolf hybrid with blue eyes. He had that grizzled gray coat with irish white. All the pups in that litter were beautiful, every color of the rainbow except blue and all with blue eyes. Too bad my mom bred her dog and good thing I taught myself better. Padfoot's litter was an oops litter between that same husky male and my mom's shar pei mix female. beautiful beautiful puppies, they all looked so different and each had different markings and colors. padfoot was solid black with brown eyes but there were other pups in that litter with one or two blue eyes and they were all gorgeous. again unfortunate that it happened. One of those pups came back to us pregnant as an adult and her babies were really pretty too. They were mixed with lab and the one we kept for a while was named Raven and was black with white trim and ice blue eyes. She looked like a lab/shar pei other than the eyes.


----------



## Ivyrose

JTurner said:


> i think all of these mixes are just adorable!! But at the end of the day I just love snuggling with my mix  who came from a high kill shelter down in TN. He is a german shep x black lab mix.


Oh my goodness! So cute, he looks a lot like my girl!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons

I saw a small, brindle dog yesterday. Couldn't ask the owner what it was because I was in the car and she was walking. I couldn't even tell what the breed was, it had to of have several breeds in it. But it was neat looking; my mother and I were joking around because it did look part wolf, coyote, bear, etc. Lol. 

The pictures I saw above were some cute looking dogs. The one looks like a Lurcher/Collie mix, Foresthund (your 3rd shot).


----------



## Lejink

I love my puppy/dog. He is a WE THiNK: corgi, jack russel, hound pit mix.


----------



## HicktownJuliet

Sorry guys, but I gotta say mine is Dally.  Here is her "best" puppy picture. At least I think so. 









Also, I think by the op means cheap as in they don't cost a lot to buy. Dally was only $25.00 from a farm.


----------



## Kudzu

Schnauzer/Beagle


----------



## Indigo

I have a folder I keep filled with pictures of interesting looking dogs. This one is one of my favorites:








I have no idea where this dog is from, it was just in my folder.

Going purely on looks, in my area we don't normally get interesting looking mixes in the shelters. We seem to have a small gene pool of intact feral dogs... husky/lab/gsd/golden/rottie. They all tend to look the same. Oh well. We also get a lot of purebred hounds...


----------



## CptJack

Indigo said:


> I have a folder I keep filled with pictures of interesting looking dogs. This one is one of my favorites:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea where this dog is from, it was just in my folder.
> 
> Going purely on looks, in my area we don't normally get interesting looking mixes in the shelters. We seem to have a small gene pool of intact feral dogs... husky/lab/gsd/golden/rottie. They all tend to look the same. Oh well. We also get a lot of purebred hounds...



...That dog looks so much like Kylie it's creepy....


----------



## Indigo

I wouldn't be surprised if some members' dogs were in my folder.  I don't keep track of anything though, it's just my gallery of pretty dogs.


----------



## Laurelin

One of my favorite mixes is a sheltie x papillon that lives around here. 

http://scoutdogtraining.files.wordpress.com/2011/04/p1040022.jpg

Is he not the coolest thing?! My two breeds in one handsome package. I think the breeds balance out well. More size than a papillon, more moderate coat than a sheltie. More moderate head than either breed. And he's fun.


----------



## CptJack

Indigo said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if some members' dogs were in my folder.  I don't keep track of anything though, it's just my gallery of pretty dogs.


Oh, definitely not actually Kylie - blue eyes and a different color. Just gosh.


----------



## elrohwen

Laurelin said:


> One of my favorite mixes is a sheltie x papillon that lives around here.
> 
> http://scoutdogtraining.files.wordpress.com/2011/04/p1040022.jpg
> 
> Is he not the coolest thing?! My two breeds in one handsome package. I think the breeds balance out well. More size than a papillon, more moderate coat than a sheltie. More moderate head than either breed. And he's fun.


I love this dog!


----------



## Laurelin

I want one so bad. :redface:

Even cooler is that he looks like a mini-me (to me) of their border collie.

http://scoutdogtraining.files.wordpress.com/2011/04/p1040048.jpg


----------



## elrohwen

Laurelin said:


> I want one so bad. :redface:
> 
> Even cooler is that he looks like a mini-me (to me) of their border collie.
> 
> http://scoutdogtraining.files.wordpress.com/2011/04/p1040048.jpg


Oh yeah! They do look very much alike.

Is he a purpose bred sport mix? I could see a sheltiexpap being a good agility dog.


----------



## Laurelin

Yes he is a purpose bred mix. I know they were wanting him as a height dog for their fly ball team. Not sure if he is running yet? I think it was a one time deal though. She actually asked for me if they were repeating. I think they'd be fun in agility.


----------



## gingerkid

I spent hours starting at Sammy, a petfinder dog, on Sunday:


----------



## melaka

Laurelin said:


> One of my favorite mixes is a sheltie x papillon that lives around here.
> 
> http://scoutdogtraining.files.wordpress.com/2011/04/p1040022.jpg
> 
> Is he not the coolest thing?! My two breeds in one handsome package. I think the breeds balance out well. More size than a papillon, more moderate coat than a sheltie. More moderate head than either breed. And he's fun.


That is a really pretty dog.


----------



## Sibe

I forgot I saved this picture from somewhere.. so sorry I can't remember where, it was probably from here! Malamute/Afghan cross.


----------



## Canyx

Max's Mom said:


> Max, a GSD/Lab mix. Sorry, I couldn't get any decent pics.


Sorry, late to this thread and it's already eaten up a lot of my time.... 
But I have to say, THIS IS SORO. Oh my goodness. I don't just point at any black lab mix and say that either. But the lankiness, ears, ruff around the neck.... Holy cow.


----------



## Kayota

Sibe said:


> I forgot I saved this picture from somewhere.. so sorry I can't remember where, it was probably from here! Malamute/Afghan cross.


hooooooly crap that dog is fabulous. want want want.


----------



## dogsule

This is a cool thread showing lots of pretty mixes....although the original post is a bit odd.

I vote for my mystery mix...(cocker x aussie??)


IMG_8800a by rzyg, on Flickr


----------



## dogsule

HicktownJuliet said:


> Sorry guys, but I gotta say mine is Dally.  Here is her "best" puppy picture. At least I think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I think by the op means cheap as in they don't cost a lot to buy. Dally was only $25.00 from a farm.


She is stinkin adorable!!!


----------



## marie&tessa

Sibe said:


> I forgot I saved this picture from somewhere.. so sorry I can't remember where, it was probably from here! Malamute/Afghan cross.


that has got to be the strangest mix yet. Love it!


----------



## dogsule

marie&tessa said:


> that has got to be the strangest mix yet. Love it!


That's what I thought, odd mix....


----------



## Tashapaws

Sorry I haven't got pics ^^

I once saw a beezer x galgo, the size and off-white colouring of a galgo with the rough fur of a beezer. An aloof but very impressive guy, the most confident galgo or galgo mix I've ever seen.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

Siberian Husky mix









Another Siberian Husky & Australian Cattle Dog


----------



## AngelParia

I've been volunteering at a shelter for almost two years and have seen many awesome looking mixes.

Angus Rottie chow mix









Buda Australian shepherd mix









Count Chocula chow shepherd mix









Dominique









Excalibur chihuahua mix









Jesus Shepherd mix









KC Chow mix









Murphey ACD mix









Pooh Bear chow mix










Zombie Akita mix


----------



## Sibe

We don't get too many neat mixes at the shelter I volunteer at. They're almost all pit bull type mixes.

Corgi/Border collie mix










Boxer/pointer mix









No idea, listed as Boston/Boxer mix I think but I don't really see either.


----------



## Hankscorpio

I'm not sure I can be impartial on this one but *Indy wins!*
(DNA toy fox X cesky X American bull X setter mutt )
Although I wish I had pictures of his beagle Bernard buddy at the dog park


----------



## Hankscorpio

Sibe said:


> We don't get too many neat mixes at the shelter I volunteer at. They're almost all pit bull type mixes.


Something wrong with pit mixes? :rant:
Just kidding but there are great pit mixes out ther.


----------



## TMFranklin

I had a Rottweiler/American Bulldog/Mastiff mix that was a big boy who had the markings of a rottie but instead of tan it was brindle. Maybe I can find some pictures of him!


----------



## parus

My Cas is a big interesting-looking fella.

Neatly clipped:









Shaggy:


----------



## shoret411

Mixed breeds are NOT cheap!!! I love maltipoos!! They are usually over a thousand dollars though!! I also like teddybears!

And of course my maltichon!


----------



## BellaPup

This has got to be the coolest I've seen in a LONG time!

http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/269050-tara-gsd-husky-mix.html


----------



## Bully13

How can you top this one. I guess technically it's cheating as it's a chimera but man is this thing cool!!!


----------



## Bully13

Here's another one as well as a chimera cat.


----------



## d_ray

I agree. What a stunning dog! I want to pat the soft fur sooooo badly!

I am referring to the husky X


----------



## DieselandKiwi

Wow just browsed through this whole thread and there are so many amazing dogs out there! Some of you have/have seen some amazingly beautiful dogs!!!

I wanted more than half of these........ I could never work at a shelter, I would become a zoo for sure!

I'll post photos of my mix's, although they cannot compare to most of them, it's more for the fun of it!

*Kiwi from a pup to an adult - Female GSD Mix*
















*Diesel as a puppy - My Boxer mix baby (Boxer parent and a Shetland Mutt)*















I LOVE YOUR GUY'S DOGS! And I love my mixed breeds. I don't need a fancy name or a high price tag, because I love them so much and they love me  My Kiwi has the most amazing personality (Biased of course there). And Diesel is yet to be seen, only had her for a few weeks now, and much to learn.


----------

